# What's in your bag - illustrated edition



## anothersam (31 May 2015)

Pics if you've got 'em!







_In a pocket where I can reach them while awheel:_





Ancient telecommunications device featuring Committee of Ways and Means as screensaver. A newer, much sexier model is on order. (Phone, not Committee.) Recorder with two world-changing ideas I had which were later erased by accident; sadly I can't remember what they were now. Out of shot is a square of cloth which can be used to mop up excess sweat but whose primary purpose is keeping the phone & recorder from rattling against each other and driving me crazy even when I can't hear them – see below.

_Other pocket:_





Spare tube because I'd rather not patch on the road. C02 because I'd rather not pump on the road. Patches to satisfy the belt-and-braces brigade. 15mm wrench for when bag is on nutted-axle bike. Obligatory multi-tool. Gloves in case I need to get really down and dirty. Spare baggies because I hate wearing rubber gloves and can use one to reseat a chain if necessary, or store half-eaten food or a million other things.

_Main compartment_





_Mesh pocket underneath the top:_





The map is in case I ever have to go on the lam or to Eastbourne. Plastic wallet contains ccard & money for emergency purchases such as 7up (still the uncola, at least in my heart). Connex used to be the rail company which serviced my public transport corridor before they got kicked out for being too dire.






Another spare tube, because when I get a puncture and use the other spare there's always the terrible possibility that I'll get _another_ puncture and have to resort to patches. Tyre levers in case I lose my touch at manhandling them off. Lezyne light. Pump which I always promise myself I'll use instead of C02. Yet more paraphernalia which suggests I have an obsession with keeping my hands clean. Also not one but two spare earphones for my iPod – a testament to planned obsolescence as well as my horror at the thought of listening to the birds sing.


----------



## winjim (31 May 2015)




----------



## Mrs M (31 May 2015)

Usually have Toblerone  but I've eaten it.
Carrots are for my wee pony pals.


----------



## anothersam (1 Jun 2015)

@winjim please tell me you are able to keep those keys from rattling, or I'll be up all night. @Mrs M, did you eat the Toblerone first because bitter experience tells you this can happen?


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jun 2015)

anothersam said:


> @winjim please tell me you are able to keep those keys from rattling, or I'll be up all night. @Mrs M, did you eat the Toblerone first because bitter experience tells you this can happen?
> 
> View attachment 90488


----------



## Justinslow (1 Jun 2015)

anothersam said:


> Pics if you've got 'em!
> 
> View attachment 90413
> 
> ...


Crickey, how much does that lot weigh? Just couldn't face lugging that lot around, slow me down too much!


----------



## winjim (1 Jun 2015)

anothersam said:


> @winjim please tell me you are able to keep those keys from rattling, or I'll be up all night.


Nah, I just let 'em jingle


----------



## anothersam (1 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Crickey, how much does that lot weigh?


I'm afraid to know! [Goes and weighs it anyway]





1564 grams. Which is a few hundred grams heavier than the frame it usually sits on. As it is a truism that the bigger the bag the more you'll carry, once I found and favoured this saddlebag I was essentially powerless to do anything but fill it.


----------



## Justinslow (2 Jun 2015)

anothersam said:


> I'm afraid to know! [Goes and weighs it anyway]
> 
> View attachment 90512
> 
> 1564 grams. Which is a few hundred grams heavier than the frame it usually sits on. As it is a truism that the bigger the bag the more you'll carry, once I found and favoured this saddlebag I was essentially powerless to do anything but fill it.


Interesting, here's mine,




Just a basic kit really, and my iPhone, which I use for strava amongst other things, no garmin.
700g. Surprising what you got in yours and the bigger bag to start with for not a lot of extra weight.


----------



## anothersam (3 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Surprising what you got in yours and the bigger bag to start with for *not a lot of extra weight*.


Well, it is mostly filled with sandwich bags...

That's the 2nd chainlink tool on this thread so far. Question: to what extent are people's choices about what to carry informed by their experiences? For example, I've never had a chain fail, even on long tours, so I don't carry one despite knowing that just because it hasn't happened doesn't mean it won't. When using much smaller saddlebags than I've availed myself of, there must be some agonising over what tools to leave out.





one for @Mrs M






winjim said:


> I just let 'em jingle


Like this guy





_photo - Sue Darlow
_
who probably hears a bit of rustling, but just gets on with it.


----------



## KEEF (3 Jun 2015)

I always carry the essentials


----------



## jonny jeez (3 Jun 2015)

winjim said:


>


This, with the addition of a spoke key and a credit card.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Spare tubes, tyre levers, pump and multi tool. No bag thank you. That's what Jersey pockets are for.


Perhaps, with no illustrations and no bag, the "What's In Your Bag - Illustrated Edition" thread is not the one for you?


----------



## bpsmith (3 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> Perhaps, with no illustrations and no bag, the "What's In Your Bag - Illustrated Edition" thread is not the one for you?


Duly deleted. Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## anothersam (4 Jun 2015)

Pockets rule? That would be #9.

No offence @KEEF, but the last time I saw a bag like that it was being carried by a well known gourmand on a plane trip to a new life.


----------



## Arthur (4 Jun 2015)

Thanks for this thread, Sam. I hadn't really thought about the amount of crap I carry with me but have never used.







For my geared bikes:
Two inner tubes....Puncture repair kit....Multi-tool....Pliers....Spare brake and gear cables....Roll of tape....Spoke key, with spare chain master link attached....House and bike-lock keys, with spare chain master link attached....Chain tool with two spare chain master links taped to handle.

I hadn't realised my paranoia about chain failure. I have only ever had a chain snap once, and that was entirely my fault as it was on my winter bike and should have been replaced several hundred miles sooner.
I've never used the pliers, cables or the spoke key on a ride; They just seemed like things that might have come in handy.

For my fixed wheel bike I have a similar bag, packed with similar tools but with the addition of a 15mm wheel-nut spanner, a lockring spanner and a spare sprocket. The last two are completely pointless as I'd never need to change sprockets mid-ride, and have a flip-flop hub anyway. 
To my credit I have omitted the spare gear cable from my fixed-wheel tools, and only have two spare 1/8th-inch master chain links, which saves me maybe as much as 50g!


----------



## anothersam (4 Jun 2015)

I like the spare link on the keyring (though see above for the importance of keeping that bundle of jittery metal from rattling); and I'm a big fan of D-clips, even though I'm not sure if I've ever actually used one for anything other than clipping to another one.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jun 2015)

In my twopeak wedge bag. The little fold-up-to-nothing waterproof jacket seems to have gone missing.


----------



## anothersam (5 Jun 2015)

More master links! I do like a good chain reunion, and it beats dental floss or whatever resourceful people use in a pinch. A few items in the middle I'm not positive what they are. Am still awaiting the bag that's packed with enough potentially useful stuff to do an Apollo 13 -type repair, though you might be able to make a respectable go of it.





Also @Arthur – you're going to want to put that roll of tape gathering lint in one of these





_(they don't have to be pleated, this isn't a spring formal)_


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2015)

Mine would be a disappointing picture. So are tube, levers, pump, topeak 9 mini tool. That's it. a longer ride ill add spare links and a chain link tool.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2015)

anothersam said:


> That's the 2nd chainlink tool on this thread so far. Question: to what extent are people's choices about what to carry informed by their experiences?


I've used the chaintool on my Topeak Hexus once (my own fault, mind, as I'd threaded the chain through the rear derailleur wrongly, and not noticed until I was underway). It also has a Torx tool on it which I've never used, ever.

The bike with the kit on that includes that tool is the one I often use for guided, new cyclist rides with the bike group at work though, and my commute, so there's also an element of wanting to be prepared for things that might happen to other people as well.


----------



## anothersam (5 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> Mine would be a disappointing picture. So are tube, levers, pump, topeak 9 mini tool. That's it. a longer ride ill add spare links and a chain link tool.


There are no disappointing pictures, only disappointing non-pictures. Still, we have another chain link tool to add to the list, and your Topeak 9 mini is another data point.








John the Monkey said:


> ...there's also an element of wanting to be prepared for things that might happen to other people as well.


You almost make me ashamed of my plan to sell my spare tube to the next cyclist I pass on the side of the road who needs help.


----------



## swansonj (5 Jun 2015)

A: lightweight waterproof. Well, obviously, if the weather looks at all dubious, I’ll have a proper waterproof as well, but it’s always nice to be equipped for emergencies.

B: pair of army surplus, arctic winter mittens. ‘Cos you can never be too sure about British weather.

C: pair of thin lightweight wool gloves to wear inside B. Just in case.

D: thin silk balaclava. ‘Cos these June mornings can be a bit chilly you know.

E: second spare inner tube. ‘Cos even with Marathon Plus you can’t be too careful.

F: disposable surgical gloves for keeping hands clean when doing repairs. Which I have never actually worn ‘cos they’re in an inside packet of the pannier and it’s too much faff to get them out, and anyway, they’re clean and it seems a shame to get them dirty.

G: spare batteries. ‘Cos even though it’s summer and I’ve taken the lights off my bike for my commutes, it would obviously be irresponsible not have spare batteries.

H: spare tube for alternative wheel sizes, ‘cos it’s easier than changing which tube to take when you change bikes. Actually, I was sure this was a Brompton one, but it turns out to be a 700C for the tandem, so lucky I haven’t had a puncture while riding the Brompton recently…

I: patches for inner tubes. Just one or two. Because thirty years ago I ran out of patches on an unlucky tour and swore to myself, never again…

J: two tubes of rubber solution. So that when I discover one has dried out, I can resort to the other one, before finding that is dried out too.

K: assorted ball bearings (random, unmatched sizes, and too few to do a whole bearing) and a tube of grease. Because, to be fair, thirty years ago, you did occasionally find yourself repacking bearings. Why, a mate of mine had his bearing come apart climbing an alpine pass and had to repack it using shaving cream, and you wouldn’t want that to happen, now, would you…


----------



## Justinslow (5 Jun 2015)

There's something very therapeutic about reorganising ones pack, bit like when I used to do the same thing with my very messy fishing tackle box, or my garage.............actually I take that back the garage is one never ending bomb site that refuses to be tidy.......ever, and is not in the slightest bit therapeutic when I have to attempt a tidy up.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2015)

anothersam said:


> You almost make me ashamed of my plan to sell my spare tube to the next cyclist I pass on the side of the road who needs help.


Ha! I don't know if my route is unusual, but I can stop to take my jacket off, and have three people slow and ask if I've had a mechanical I need help with before I get underway again


----------



## anothersam (6 Jun 2015)

swansonj said:


> K: assorted ball bearings...










swansonj said:


> View attachment 90786
> F: disposable surgical gloves for keeping hands clean when doing repairs. Which I have never actually worn ‘cos they’re in an inside packet of the pannier and it’s too much faff to get them out, and anyway, they’re clean and it seems a shame to get them dirty.


Excellent. And a cheerful daisy festooned dropcloth to effect repairs! Though @winjim's grid is more likely to be approved by Houston.

Plus I think your multitool is mating with another multitool.

@Justinslow, could @User9609's chainsaw possibly be a therapeutic tool?


----------



## vernon (6 Jun 2015)




----------



## anothersam (7 Jun 2015)

You know they make those in more transport-friendly form now, right?




(Better than freeze-dried for trips to the moon or wherever.)


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> In my twopeak wedge bag. The little fold-up-to-nothing waterproof jacket seems to have gone missing.



You've got the same tiles as my conservatory.

Hang on, you're not hiding in my conservatory are you?


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2015)

I find this emphasis on road bike bags disturbing

Plus, it's in the garage and this one isn't.






A few things would be added to that like a Trek type bar and some paper hankies and a waterproof, unless I was wearing it


----------



## simon.r (7 Jun 2015)

My saddle bag contents are limited compared to many on this thread, but seem adequate for day rides. Phone and keys go in my jersey pocket.







Bag, pump, tube, 2 x reuseable cable ties, tyre lever, chain link, Park patches and a mini tool (4/5/6 mm allen keys and a chain tool). Total weight is 377g.


----------



## anothersam (7 Jun 2015)

There's nothing lonelier than a single tyre lever. Even your cable ties have company.


Crackle said:


> I find this emphasis on road bike bags disturbing


If you've brought at least one change of contact lenses this looks like more than a jolly afternoon ride offroad. I'd say you're headed to uncharted territory because you've also brought your compass, and you take hydration seriously. Don't know what's in the red pouch (mini flare gun?) but you've wisely packed Lezyne branded antimalarials. Is it safe to say you may be some time?


nickyboy said:


> [Dogtrousers has] the same tiles as my conservatory.
> Hang on, you're not hiding in my conservatory are you?


Discovered near @User9609's house:




Police can't quite piece together the series of events that led to what may or may not be a tragedy, and are appealing for witnesses.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2015)

anothersam said:


> If you've brought at least one change of contact lenses this looks like more than a jolly afternoon ride offroad. I'd say you're headed to uncharted territory because you've also brought your compass, and you take hydration seriously. Don't know what's in the red pouch (mini flare gun?) but you've wisely packed Lezyne branded antimalarials. Is it safe to say you may be some time?


Ah yes, the red thing. It helps if you turn things the right way up, it's a mini first aid kit. It's a bag for all eventualities, in fact I could with a smaller one for the mostly smaller jaunts I do but the intention is there. I'm surprised you never mentioned the whisk hiding in the bladder. It's purpose you'll have to guess.


----------



## anothersam (7 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> I'm surprised you never mentioned the whisk hiding in the bladder. It's purpose you'll have to guess.


For whisking powdered eggs. Which can take some time.


----------



## anothersam (10 Jun 2015)

I'm surprised by the lack of Carradice,





that mainstay of audaxers and others who appreciate a good tightly woven cotton duck. Not yet outsourced – in fact proudly signed by the Lancashire lass who handcrafted it






Having briefly alighted upon coupling links upthread, I was in a receptive mood to be thrilled to open a Cotswold Outdoor catalogue the other day and come across this:



Spoiler: The following OT material has been spoilerified on edit. May be of interest to fans of mountain disaster movies.









A whole new world opened up! I'm no Danny MacAskill, preferring my bikes on smooth tarmac. However, to round out my skillset I might be persuaded to take up rock climbing, preferably with a good teacher like this guy from Cliffhanger:




_< not my photoshopping_

Can't help but think that a good karabiner might have helped prevent the tragedy portrayed in the opening scene


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jun 2015)




----------



## anothersam (10 Jun 2015)

Spoiler: Nooooo!!!




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2RmzwZNXfk

Life's a blender. Anyway, in largely non-topical posts I try to mix some topical in. Note the Carradice opening gambit.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Jun 2015)

Doesn't show clearly but it's about £3 in emergency change at the top right. of the picture.
Pencil and piece of paper since I was knocked of my bike and realised I had nothing to record details of the guy who hit me.

Gloves, pumcture repair kit, cable ties etc, all fit into an Aldi punture repair box. Jelly babies into a freezer bag and money in a bank bag.




Phone, c/card and a tenner in the pocket in the door flap, leaves spare storage space.


----------



## anothersam (12 Jun 2015)

Are those rations replenished regularly, or will you be requiring that blade to cut through aged Snickers and decapitate the Haribo quartet?

For those of us packing latex gloves, there appears to be a slight preference for blue so far.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jun 2015)

anothersam said:


> Are those rations replenished regularly, or will you be requiring that blade to cut through aged Snickers and decapitate the *Haribo quartet*?
> 
> For those of us packing latex gloves, there appears to be a slight preference for blue so far.


Point of confectionary-based pedantry:

That appears to be a Rowntree quartet, not Haribo.


----------



## Bazzer (12 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Point of confectionary-based pedantry:
> 
> That appears to be a Rowntree quartet, not Haribo.



They are in fact Bassets.  Nearly bought the Aldi lookalikes, but heart over ruled wallet.
The four you can see have been there for some time as I have managed to resist eating the ones carried on my bike. Sadly I cannot say the same for their brothers and sisters who thought life was better in the packet kept by my bike stuff. For some reason I seem to require a sugar hit when cleaning my road bike.

The blade shouldn't really be in the bag now, but as is the way with these things sometimes, it only occured to me when I put everything back in the bag. The second multitool is a pair of pliers with among other things, a blade in one of the handles.


----------



## Mandragora (12 Jun 2015)

Bazzer said:


> They are in fact Bassets.  Nearly bought the Aldi lookalikes, but heart over ruled wallet.
> The four you can see have been there for some time as I have managed to resist eating the ones carried on my bike. Sadly I cannot say the same for their brothers and sisters who thought life was better in the packet kept by my bike stuff. For some reason I seem to require a sugar hit when cleaning my road bike.




**Cycling Philistine Alert**




As you can see, I travel light, and try to limit myself to my emergency repair kit (aka mobile phone for the 'Hiiiiii.......can yoooooouuuu come and get me? I think I've got a puncture. There's a pub/bar/supermarket that sells wine here and I'll buy you a drink if you'll coooooommmmme.... Please???' phone call). There's also a tenner inside the phone wallet, so I can make good my promise; reading glasses so I can find the right phone number, and the tissues are for those emergencies that I am happy to deal with by myself - hurty finger; bramble scratch etc. 

However, jelly babies also feature as part of the supplies on longer rides. There's not a lot of room for them in my 'bag', and I want them where I can get at them easily, so they get popped into the top of my sports bra where they either die a quick death from asphyxiation or have a lingering but happy end, depending on how you look at it. Either way, they wouldn't survive long enough to feature in any photos.


----------



## anothersam (12 Jun 2015)

Travel light and carry the right phone number. I like it.


Mandragora said:


> jelly babies also feature as part of the supplies on longer rides


"You're not going out with _those_," said mother. The racy top and figure hugging lycra were fine; it was the Aldi jelly babies snuggling in my décolletage she objected to. "No daughter of mine leaves this house with anything but Bassetts."


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jun 2015)

Bazzer said:


> Doesn't show clearly but it's about £3 in emergency change at the top right. of the picture.
> Pencil and piece of paper since I was knocked of my bike and realised I had nothing to record details of the guy who hit me.
> 
> Gloves, pumcture repair kit, cable ties etc, all fit into an Aldi punture repair box. Jelly babies into a freezer bag and money in a bank bag.
> ...



Oxygen for high altitude cycling in S Lancashire?

I can't bring myself to carry change in my pockets....every gram counts. My heart sinks if I have to break into my emergency tenner on a ride and I get a load of pound coins in change


----------



## Bazzer (13 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Oxygen for high altitude cycling in S Lancashire?
> 
> I can't bring myself to carry change in my pockets....every gram counts. My heart sinks if I have to break into my emergency tenner on a ride and I get a load of pound coins in change




I'll have you know I live 15m above sea level. 
I miss the hills of Marple Bridge and Todmorden where I lived previously, but circumstances are the great dictator....
One benefit is however I do have a choice of cycling. East/West flat. South rolling hills. North lumpy. And the lumps and bumps of the sheep countryside of Macc/Buxton and Glossop are not too far away. Which is why I appreciated your post about the Snake Pass. 

TBH most of the time I forget the change is in the bag. But it has bailed me out a couple of times. Whether on an unexpected stop or finding Mrs B has been their before me,


----------

